# Leftover Pulled Pork Nachos



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2008)

Used some of the leftover pork we had from the party and spread it over a bed of tortilla chips, then added a small amount of mexi cheese then under the broiler until the cheese was melted.  The doused with some BBQ Sauce and topped with slaw.  These were delicious!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 16, 2008)

I understand the slaw was a great idea!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 17, 2008)

Good thinking Larry, I can see a dish like that going down in no time at the camp grounds!   Thanks for the idea, way more easy than PP stuffed taters!


----------



## whitepine (Apr 24, 2008)

my absolute favorite thing to do with leftover pulled pork


----------

